# Guitar Shows - Canada



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The only real good guitar show that I know of is in Montreal at the Jazz Festival in July each year. 

My question is, with the population in the Toronto, Calgary and Vancouver areas, why are there not more of them? Has anyone tried to have them in the past and they have faiied? In the USA, there are guitar shows in many cities smaller than at least Toronto and Vancouver and possibly Calgary. 

We have car shows, ski shows, golf shows, cooking shows, travel shows so why not guitar shows? Surely this would be a great venue for manufacturers and retail outlets to show, market and sell their wares.

Can anyone tell me what the problem is. I just don't understand why there isn't more of this in Canada.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It would be cool--I'd love it.

But how well would it be supported?

I don't know.

Smaller events happen, and sometimes I can attend, sometimes not.

But I think attendance & someone willing to set it up/initially pay for it would be the main determiners for these sorts of things


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

For the record, Edmonton is still the capitol of Alberta but I would believe it if someone told me that Calgary had more guitar shows then us. I dont keep up to date but 2 guitar shows have happened here that I know of. One was at the River Cree Casino and I couldnt attend because It's out of the city and I dont drive. The other was a smaller one at a hotel conference room basically like kijiji for vintage and relics.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

You'd likely need a big sponsor (L&M is a logical choice) to support the shows and of course, they'd have to make money to continue doing it. Small market, though, I think.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Toronto used to have a vintage show organized and put together by Ed McDonald of Tundra Music. It ran for a few years. Like many of the smaller regional American shows, it was put out of business by the internet, ebay, craig's list, forums like TGP, TRPI, and this one, and so forth. It's simply no longer necessary to meet in a big room to buy and sell vintage guitars, given the options.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

They had in Scarboro (Toronto) last year and it wasn't anything special . A complete waste of money and time. They mabey 4 or 5 boths ,It would take mabey 5 min to go through the whole exhibit,


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

The Grin said:


> I dont keep up to date but 2 guitar shows have happened here that I know of. One was at the River Cree Casino and I couldnt attend because It's out of the city and I dont drive. The other was a smaller one at a hotel conference room basically like kijiji for vintage and relics.


This fall past was the third show in Edmonton. True, the first was at River Cree and put on by an independent individual who felt the same need as expressed by the OP. It was small, but well attended by small vendors. The second and third shows were held at the Mayfield Inn. I did not attend the second, but a few of us bought vendor tables at the third show this fall. It was considerably larger than the first year in spite of being poorly promoted. Certainly *not* a "Kijiji event" as suggested above. Thanks to Avenue Guitars et al, there were plenty of vintage guitars, amps etc. to take in. A couple of local amp builders also put on a good show. My general take on this is that because guitar shows are infrequent, many who might attend don't quite know what goes on there and subsequently don't come out. I hope this show will continue to grow and prosper. It's a great opportunity to spend a day with fellow enthusiasts and scope some great gear.

Swervin


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Its the cost of the venue, for those that don't know Montreals show is subsidized by both the provincial and federal monies grant, so unless you can draw very large crowds it's impossible to put together a show like they have.You would need to do more then just instruments and equipment, you'd need to have some celeberties also to help you promote the show then and we know what they can cost.
We do have a small showing twice a year at the Croatian Center here in Vancouver, but can be difficult because its mostly a residential area so not a lot of parking available to those who like to attend and in the past we had a few of the box chains in there also and would bring their left overs down mostly so you wouldn't really get to see a lot of new stuff, Roland shows up every year and brings some of their new lines in to show off. 
And of course we have our builders,Paragon,African Duncan and a few others were at the last showing, but many others don't attend.Ship


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I realize it would take many years to get to the stage Montreal is at because, we're not just talking a guitar show there, we're talking a whole week of the jazz festival with some very well known acts. However, I think if someone got the ball rolling, with the population of the GTA, there would be enough interest to get it going.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I think a decent sized guitar show should be doable if grown from a grass roots effort. Prime example is the recent "Ontario Guitar Show" held in Elmira (just outside of Kitchener/Waterloo for the non-locals). 
First show out of the gate and 35 tables filled (capacity iirc) not to mention a good turn out especially when you consider it wasn't media saturated or sponsored by any big music retailers. I could be wrong but it only appeared to me to be advertised on Kijiji and here and yet it seemed to draw a good crowd. 
I'd be willing to bet that if the organizers of that event kept it up and perhaps timed it to coincide with a music related event (i.e. KW Bluesfest, hint, hint) there might be a groundswell of interest in Southern Ontario. 
The recent show seemed to me to be a successful proof of concept! Who knows, maybe in coming years they could expand it to the point of needing a facility like the aud! Wouldn't that be cool!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> I think a decent sized guitar show should be doable if grown from a grass roots effort. Prime example is the recent "Ontario Guitar Show" held in Elmira (just outside of Kitchener/Waterloo for the non-locals).
> First show out of the gate and 35 tables filled (capacity iirc) not to mention a good turn out especially when you consider it wasn't media saturated or sponsored by any big music retailers. I could be wrong but it only appeared to me to be advertised on Kijiji and here and yet it seemed to draw a good crowd.
> I'd be willing to bet that if the organizers of that event kept it up and perhaps timed it to coincide with a music related event (i.e. KW Bluesfest, hint, hint) there might be a groundswell of interest in Southern Ontario.
> The recent show seemed to me to be a successful proof of concept! Who knows, maybe in coming years they could expand it to the point of needing a facility like the aud! Wouldn't that be cool!


Actually, the show in Elmira is what got me thinking about this. Were you there at the show? If so, how many people showed up? Can you give us some other details about the show? I am also interested in the Kitchener Bluesfest if you can give me a heads up on that, I would appreciated it. Thanks, Flip.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I do some searches now and again for shows in Canada, not a lot come up. There are some smaller ones scattered around but not a lot of big shows. I assume that the logistics of putting one together can be daunting and probably not entirely cheap. So those could be some factors involved. I have thought about trying to organize something for the Niagara Region a few times. Have not really gotten into the planning of it though. Not sure what kind of interest there would be either.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I do some searches now and again for shows in Canada, not a lot come up. There are some smaller ones scattered around but not a lot of big shows. I assume that the logistics of putting one together can be daunting and probably not entirely cheap. So those could be some factors involved. I have thought about trying to organize something for the Niagara Region a few times. Have not really gotten into the planning of it though. Not sure what kind of interest there would be either.


Is there a music fest around Niagara of any sort in the summer?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Is there a music fest around Niagara of any sort in the summer?


There are several fairly large music fest in the area each year, yes.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Actually, the show in Elmira is what got me thinking about this. Were you there at the show? If so, how many people showed up? Can you give us some other details about the show? I am also interested in the Kitchener Bluesfest if you can give me a heads up on that, I would appreciated it. Thanks, Flip.


I rented a table at the show. I don't know the actual numbers of attendees since I wasn't involved in organizing the event but it seemed to me to be a success. At one point the Lion's hall was pretty full of people. There were lots of different vendors there from guitar makers to people like me who were just trying to thin the herd. I sold a few items, way more than enough to cover the cost of the table so from my perspective it was definitely a success! 
The only things I'd have changed about the show would have been to segregate or limit the amount of live music since it served to be a distraction to people trying out guitars. Another thing that would have been nice would be to have electrical power available to all vendors as it would make demos of amps and the like easier. These were all brought up to the organizers who seemed very interested in putting on a good show as they took the time to ask after the show was over. 
I think they did a bang up job for a first out and I really hope they were successful enough to do it again and regularly. I feel it could grow.
As for the Bluesfest that seems to be growing bigger every year! It happened the first week of August and I'm pretty sure it falls around the same time each year. The whole main drag (King St.) in Kitchener is closed in the downtown for the fest and there are a number of stages at various spots. Definitely worth checking out. If I recall correctly they had an attendance of around 70,000 this year!
Here's the web site for the Bluesfest.
Kitchener Blues Festival » August 5th - 8th, 2010


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung: Thanks for the detailed report and the link to the KW Bluesfest. If a little town like Elmira can put on a show with very little advertising, I don't see why larger cities like Toronto, Ottawa, London, and the Niagara region couldn't do it as well.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Swervin55 said:


> This fall past was the third show in Edmonton. True, the first was at River Cree and put on by an independent individual who felt the same need as expressed by the OP. It was small, but well attended by small vendors. The second and third shows were held at the Mayfield Inn. I did not attend the second, but a few of us bought vendor tables at the third show this fall. It was considerably larger than the first year in spite of being poorly promoted. Certainly *not* a "Kijiji event" as suggested above. Thanks to Avenue Guitars et al, there were plenty of vintage guitars, amps etc. to take in. A couple of local amp builders also put on a good show. My general take on this is that because guitar shows are infrequent, many who might attend don't quite know what goes on there and subsequently don't come out. I hope this show will continue to grow and prosper. It's a great opportunity to spend a day with fellow enthusiasts and scope some great gear.
> 
> Swervin


I know it took me a while but thats life.. I have never been to a guitar show but thats not without trying. I was planning on going to the one at Mayfield Inn but I had to work. I was also a little discouraged because of course I have no cash to buy anything (a cure for GAS) so I would of only gone around to look at the products (still something I would love). I have been in the Mayfield Inn before for other "Kijiji Events" and I honestly didn't expect much in size but If any come up in the near future please keep me in mind.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am curious to know what you fellows mean by " Kijiji event " ?
I was at the Elmira show, and I take my hat off to the organiser. He told me that there were just over 300 paying attendees, that's in Elmira !!!
I am hosting a similar event in Halifax, Dec 11. I have no sponsers, and am doing all the work myself.
I may lose some $$ on this, but am at least willing to give it a go. It does not have to be expensive to put on. What it needs is support from people who can get their head around the concept of $ 25.00 for a table, and spending a day with other like-minded musicians, and have some fun.

Halifax Musicians Swap Meet & Guitar Show | Facebook


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

audiorep2 said:


> I am curious to know what you fellows mean by " Kijiji event " ?
> I was at the Elmira show, and I take my hat off to the organiser. He told me that there were just over 300 paying attendees, that's in Elmira !!!
> I am hosting a similar event in Halifax, Dec 11. I have no sponsers, and am doing all the work myself.
> I may lose some $$ on this, but am at least willing to give it a go. It does not have to be expensive to put on. What it needs is support from people who can get their head around the concept of $ 25.00 for a table, and spending a day with other like-minded musicians, and have some fun.
> ...


My reference earlier to my perception that the Elmira show was only advertised on Kijiji might be what he's referring to by "Kijiji event". Of course both are merely my assumptions. I didn't see any other type of advertising for the show other than a posting here but that's not to say it didn't happen. 

In any event I think the "swap meet" approach is the way to go. It gives the average dude with too much gear a chance to meet, mingle, buy and sell. Good luck with your show!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

weird... got double posted


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

audiorep2 said:


> I am curious to know what you fellows mean by " Kijiji event " ?
> I was at the Elmira show, and I take my hat off to the organiser. He told me that there were just over 300 paying attendees, that's in Elmira !!!
> I am hosting a similar event in Halifax, Dec 11. I have no sponsers, and am doing all the work myself.
> I may lose some $$ on this, but am at least willing to give it a go. It does not have to be expensive to put on. What it needs is support from people who can get their head around the concept of $ 25.00 for a table, and spending a day with other like-minded musicians, and have some fun.
> ...


The Elmira show was only advertised here at GC and Kijiji. I think Kijiji is a great place to advertise.

Do you mind telling me what they are charging you for the room at the forum?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There is no such thing as bad advertising. Kijiji is fine for stuff like that and of course GC is a good place to advertise as well. But anywhere you can get the word out and its that much better


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd love to see something like the Montreal Guitar show in Toronto... It's not so much a "swap meet" as it is luthiers from all over the world showing off (and selling) their stuff. The internet makes it pretty easy to find used/rare gear, but with all the builders out there, that show is a great place to discover new, beautiful, high quality instruments. I really need to make it out for next years show!


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

The problem with internet sales, you don't get to try the item before you buy it. At a show, at least you get a hands-on.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would assume that the internet has had an effect on your historical guitar show. Before you cold buy online that was about the only place you were going to find a large number of used and new gear to choose from. So it has had an effect for sure. Especially on your swap type meets. As mentioned above the Montreal Guitar Show is a lot different and they also hold it during the Jazz Fest so you have a hell of a lot of people to draw from.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would assume that the internet has had an effect on your historical guitar show. Before you cold buy online that was about the only place you were going to find a large number of used and new gear to choose from. So it has had an effect for sure. Especially on your swap type meets. As mentioned above the Montreal Guitar Show is a lot different and they also hold it during the Jazz Fest so you have a hell of a lot of people to draw from.


That is true. Although Montreal and La Belle Province in general is a bit culturally different than Toronto, Calgary or Vancouver, I'm surprised that we don't have something like that in Toronto, at least. I wonder if the manufacturers were approached with the idea and someone put a venue together if the mfrs. would support it? Any thoughts from the rest of you out there?


----------



## Decibel Guitars (Oct 14, 2010)

The Montreal show benefits from piggybacking on the Jazz Festival. Toronto's Jazz fest is nowhere near as successful, but it might be a place to start. Even the Beaches Jazz Festival gets pretty good traffic. Toronto's a pretty jaded audience, though.

I'm impressed that Elmira drew such a good crowd. But at $25 a table, 300 exhibitors netted the organizer $1200, which is probably what the hall cost to rent. I think for the event to grow and draw an audience from further afield (for both exhibitors and attendees) it needs to be in a better location. If they want to draw attendees and luthiers, effects builders and amp makers from Toronto (and further east), they should aim to put it somewhere near the 401, maybe near the airport. I'd be surprised if people would be willing to drive more than 2-3 hours max. to exhibit or attend.

I went to one of the Vintage Guitar Shows that Tundra ran, and i hated that i had to pay $10 or $15 admission when i wasn't sure i'd even be buying stuff. Live music wouldn't be much interest to me as an attendee, and even less so as an exhibitor. It seems counterproductive to it being a day about the builders and vendors, trying gear, networking, buying and selling. Maybe have SHORT featured artist performances, demos or clinics at a booth or two, but i really don't see the need to have a "stage" component to an event such as this.

To get the big luthiers to come out, the event also has to be timed to not butt up against other big guitar events. The Montreal show is the first week of July, and the Woodstock Invitational is at the end of October. So some time around late February/early March might be the best time to space these things out a bit.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Regarding the Elmira show....although I don't get out and about very much, I did notice signs at the prominent music stores in the area.....also, it probably be a good idea to target music lesson providers.........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just noticed doing a little surfing that there was a Vancouver Guitar Show that was just held on November 28th. I do not recall seeing any notice of it here on the forum. Did anyone attend that one and how was it?


----------



## turnerguitars (Jan 19, 2011)

There have been several guitar shows in edmonton in the last couple years that i know of. my guitar store had a booth in 3 of them... and i think there were a couple more too. they weren't very big, maybe 10-20 dealers at each one, and 1-300 people or so who stopped by. definitely a good time though, hopefully there are many more to come.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just noticed doing a little surfing that there was a Vancouver Guitar Show that was just held on November 28th. I do not recall seeing any notice of it here on the forum. Did anyone attend that one and how was it?


I have only usually seen a couple of ads that run on Craigslist a month or so before the show, and then a couple more as the show gets nearer. I've never seen any other notices for this show anywhere else. Did not attend, though.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I will be hosting a Musicians Swap Meet & Guitar Show in Moncton, NB this spring. Details to follow.


----------

